# 7112 Kolher



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Was plowing snow off the drive today with a 7112 with the 12 HP Kolher engine. Hit an expantion joint and a black ring came out from under the front of the engine. The engine changed tone and started pushing oil out the front of the engine shaft.
I presume tthat the ring was a oil seal. I shut the tractor down and pushed the ring back into the recess. 
So the question is? Is there a snap ring or some thing that holds the seal in place? 

 Al


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Al, can you get an exploded breakdown view of the engine in question via the internet that might perhaps show the possible missing parts?


----------

